# Abbreviations Commonly Found on this and Other Martial Art's Sites



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 5, 2006)

It just occured to me that I am frequently using abbreviations that new members and beginners may not know what mean. Therefore, I will post some common ones with their meanings. More experienced members - please help me out here with some of your own. Moderators and Administrators, feel free to add your own WITHIN my original post so that they are at the top, if you wish.

Martial Art's Abbreviations

MA - Martial Arts
TKD - Tae Kwon Do
TSD - Tang Soo Do
WC- Wing Chun 
CMA - Chinese Martial Arts
KMA - Korean Martial Arts
BJJ - Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu
JJJ - Japanese Jiu-Jitsu
KM - Krav Maga
RMA - Russian Martial Arts
MA - Modern Arnis (depending upon context used)
MT - Muay Thai


Net Abbreviations Commonly Encountered

IMO - In My Opinion
IMHO - In My Humble Opinion
IIRC - If I Recall Correctly
ROFL- Roll On the Floor Laughing
OP - Original Poster
*MT - MARTIAL TALK!*


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 5, 2006)

EPAK = Ed Parker American Kenpo
MMA = Mixed Martial Arts


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

BJK = Bujinkan
KH = Kihon Happo
RTFM = Read the (friendly) manual


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 5, 2006)

FMA Filipino Martial Arts
BBT Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu (if I recall correctly)
http://www.fmadigest.com/


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

HKD--Hapkido
IMA--Indonesian or Indochinese martial arts
WMA--Western martial arts
MOTT--Master of Tapi-Tapi (Modern Arnis title)
ED--Eskrima Digest (mailing list)
MAP--Martial Arts Planet (web board)
rma--rec.martial-arts (newsgroup)


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

an obvious one, but one I am constantly explaining on AIM

BB - Blackbelt


----------



## Marvin (Mar 9, 2006)

JKD- Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 9, 2006)

RTFM - Read the "Fine" Manual

IANAL = I am not a lawyer


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 9, 2006)

TMA= traditional martial arts


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 9, 2006)

someone want to volunteer to put all these into a single post or even the wiki after the thread starts dieing?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 9, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> someone want to volunteer to put all these into a single post or even the wiki after the thread starts dieing?


 
It takes a Moderator to edit my original post to add the rest of the abbreviations to it. I'd do it - BUT I AIN'T GOT THE POWAH!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 9, 2006)

No need to edit, just rework them into one big list and repost 

or plop it into the wiki, then anyone can make edits.


----------



## kickcatcher (Mar 27, 2006)

_ing __un and "ingun" = any branding of Wing Chun, which is also sometimes spealt "Wing Tsun", "Ving Tsun", "Wing Tzun" and "Ving Tzun" hense the abbreviation.


----------

